# Do Thermos's wear out?



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

It's a stanley thermos, 2 quart. It's probly 25 years old, maybe older. My dad gave it to me in the early 1990's & it used to work great but now it doesn't seem to keep my coffee very hot or for very long.
I should probly just get a new one I guess.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

What is it made from? Stainless..plastic or is it one of the glass ones?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm not sure but I know it's not plastic. The bottom says Aladdin Stanley vacuum bottle "it will not break". I think the inside is stainless but not really positive.


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

They don't wear out, but the seal can go, and they loose their vacuum. Once the vacuum is gone, they don't keep things insulated anymore.

Michael


----------



## Bramble (Dec 11, 2008)

try contacting the company if thats the issue they may send you a new seal. i know if i had a company and heard my product lasted that long i'd be quite pleased


----------



## Rock (Jan 5, 2009)

If I pre-heat my with hot water while the coffe is brewing, it will last longer.
Also perked coffee is much hotter that drip coffee to start.
You don't put just poured perk coffee to your lips and start drinking like you do with drip
(At least not twice:Bawling:, after the skin grows back on your lip) 
Rock


----------



## Fae (Mar 9, 2005)

We have one that is at least 30 years old and it still keeps coffee hot. I don't use it a lot but it works when I do. It is stainless.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

The coffee is coming out of a drip coffee maker so maybe that does have something to do with it & also when I just used it the other day we were out on the ice fishing (in a shanty) & it has been really cold here if that makes a difference or not.

Artificer, I don't see where I would be able to unscrew a seal on this one, where would it be?


----------



## artificer (Feb 26, 2007)

Backfourty,MI.,

Sorry, shouldn't have used the word "seal." The thermos is a vacuum flask. They are sealed at the factory when they are made. The older ones were made of glass with a silver lining, the newer ones are stainless steel. If the vacuum is lost due to damage, the thermos is no good. You can't fix them, unless you have a high vacuum pump and tig welder. (know glass blowing for glass).

Once they stop holding heat/cold, you just throw them out. Sorry...

The glass lined thermos's work better (slightly), but the stainless ones are more durable.

Michael


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I read a story in Farm Show a while back about several of them blowing up and filling the house with black soot. I can't find that story but did find this one, the same thing.

http://www.frugalvillage.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61684

Seems some are under recall.


----------



## rbart (Nov 13, 2007)

Good afternoon all: Just read the ? on thermos's. I have four of them that are at least 30 years old and none of them keep anything hot any more.So I say to myself, self you are on a computer so why don't you find them and ask WHY.
So I google them and call there 800 # and tell the lady what I have and they don't work anymore and all she says is "what is your name and shipping address"so she can send replacements. I said WOW and she said that is right. So after 30 years or so of use I will get new ones.WOW WOW what a deal


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

We have two of them over thirty years old, use them all the time. One has a cork (older unit) and the other has a plastic top to it. We boil the water to heat them up first, Then add coffee. They both keep very hot for 8 hours. Actually its too hot for me the first 3 hours but my hubby says its just right. Anyway, no complaints with Stanley.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I usually just let the water in the tap heat up(Our Water does get very hot) & fill the thermos before I put the coffee in it. I can't remember if it kept my coffee very hot this last fall during hunting season or not but I know ice fishing a couple weeks ago was really cold & it din't stay hot that day. We were only on the ice 3 hours & it was luke warm.
I'm going to try it 1 more time & see what happens, if it still isn't keeping coffee hot, I'm calling the company like rbart did. Maybe they'll send me a new one too.


----------



## Okie-Dokie (May 12, 2002)

There is a date of manf. on the bottom. Just a quick story: I have in fact ran over mine with a semi. It was at a sand plant in Tulsa,Ok and the ground was very soft with loose sand to drive over, but it did survive, except for the plastic drinking cup/lid.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Backfourty said:


> It's a stanley thermos, 2 quart. It's probly 25 years old, maybe older. My dad gave it to me in the early 1990's & it used to work great but now it doesn't seem to keep my coffee very hot or for very long.
> I should probly just get a new one I guess.


A Stanley thermos is guaranteed for life!:happy: Just contact www.stanley-pmi.com and tell them your thermos has failed (look for "contact us" in tiny print at the bottom of the page), they will ask you for your address and send you a new one. I've done this myself and I wasn't the original purchaser. 

Stanley is the best in standing behind their products!:clap:

Good Luck.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

diamondtim said:


> A Stanley thermos is guaranteed for life!:happy: Just contact www.stanley-pmi.com and tell them your thermos has failed (look for "contact us" in tiny print at the bottom of the page), they will ask you for your address and send you a new one. I've done this myself and I wasn't the original purchaser.
> 
> Stanley is the best in standing behind their products!:clap:
> 
> Good Luck.


 I did pretty much the same thing.Sent Stanley an Email about an o ring kept coming off of my stainless coffee mug. Next week they sent a new lid with two new o rings. Good to know there are still companies that stand strong on their products.( WAY TO GO STANLEY) Eddie


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Backfourty said:


> I usually just let the water in the tap heat up(Our Water does get very hot) & fill the thermos before I put the coffee in it. I can't remember if it kept my coffee very hot this last fall during hunting season or not but I know ice fishing a couple weeks ago was really cold & it din't stay hot that day. We were only on the ice 3 hours & it was luke warm.
> I'm going to try it 1 more time & see what happens, if it still isn't keeping coffee hot, I'm calling the company like rbart did. Maybe they'll send me a new one too.


The vacuum is gone. Another clue is the exterior of the thermos gets hot within minutes of your pouring the hot coffee into your jug. 

As I said above, contact them and they will send you a new one (as in new thermos, stopper and cup, in the retail box, as if you got it at the store).

I collect these and UNO-VAC's (must have 20-25 of various ages and sizes) and Stanley is outstanding in standing behind their product. They even have a section on their site that allows owners to relate their "Stanley Stories".

Let us know how they treat you.:icecream:


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Ed Norman said:


> I read a story in Farm Show a while back about several of them blowing up and filling the house with black soot. I can't find that story but did find this one, the same thing.
> 
> http://www.frugalvillage.com/forums/showthread.php?t=61684
> 
> Seems some are under recall.


This comes from the handle welds failing (someone not doing it right) and the char-vac insulation escaping out of the bottle. I sure would not want that to happen to me.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks diamondtim, I'll go on there wesite today, I Love my coffee but I like it Hot!


----------



## Laurenp (Jan 22, 2021)

BackfourtyMI. said:


> It's a stanley thermos, 2 quart. It's probly 25 years old, maybe older. My dad gave it to me in the early 1990's & it used to work great but now it doesn't seem to keep my coffee very hot or for very long.
> I should probly just get a new one I guess.


I stopped using our beloved vintage Thermos after reading these disturbing findings;
“*Vintage Maxwell House Thermos: 2,034 ppm Lead, 26 Cadmium, 249 Arsenic, 42 Antimony & that’s just in the CUP!” *YIKES! 90ppm of lead is unsafe for children.
The author used tested with an XRF instrument on a Thermos brand Maxwell House coffee Thermos (vintage, yard sale find). See the results for yourself…
Vintage Maxwell House Thermos: 2,034 ppm Lead, 26 Cadmium, 249 Arsenic, 42 Antimony & that's just in the CUP! - Lead Safe Mama


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

12 year old zombie thread. I’m sure they replaced it by now.


----------

